# Sabre 30 Mk II vs S2 9.2 A vs Catalina vs Pearson



## fodao (Jul 27, 2000)

Hello folks,

Me and a friend are shopping for cruising boats around 30' and we came across a few that we like. We know they are all considered good boats, but we would like to know if one of them is clearly a better one in terms of quality, speed, sail handling, etc. These things you can't see and it is only known through experience. Our goal is to do weekend cruises with friends in Long Island Sound. 
The boats are: Sabre 30 Mk III (1987), S2 9,2 A (1979), Catalina 30 (1992) and Pearson 31 (1987). 
Any comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not too familiar with the S2's but I think the Sabre would be the best built and best sailing boat in that bunch. It will likely also be the oldest and perhaps need the most maintenance/upgrades. I believe the S2's are pretty good sailors but I don't know about their construction. Catalina 30's are the Chevy's of sailing, moderately built, with few vices and long production run so there are tons of them available. There will always be demand for good examples, so they can be a great starter boat that you'll get most of your money out of when you move up. Pearsons are another one of those boats I don't know that much about except that they were one of the production builders that didn't make it through the downturn in the 80's. From what I understand their boats are probably on par with other production boats of their day, or perhaps 1/2 notch better. The Sabre and S2 are more at the performance end of the spectrum with the Pearson and Catalina are more cruising oriented and offer more space and comfort while on the hook. 

Any of these boats are capable of weekending with one or two couples in semi-protected water or with proper preparation near-coastal cruising. That said, they are very different boats and the C30 will seem to have almost twice the space as a Sabre 30. The Sabre will be faster, but is that more important to you? For some, absolutely, others would rather have the space. Only you can weigh the equation for your personal preferences.

Try to spend some time on each one of these boats and think about being on the boat, both sailing and at anchor and try to relate that to your desires. That will help you identify which factors carry more weight for you. Which ever boat you decide you might want, find the best example of that boat you can afford and get a survey by a competent surveyor. After identifying the attributes you desire in a boat, getting one in the best condition is key to a satisfying experience. 

Good Luck.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

the sabre may have a huge offset on the prop shaft if that bothers you[i dont know how anybody could make them go astern in a strait line] i have a79 pearson 32 and my jaded opinion they are way better build than any of the others built during that time frame .the 1987 pearson may have to much core material for my taste...i duel with a sabre32 quite a few times and it seems iam always a tad faster


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*My $.02*

Hello,

You really can't go wrong with any of those boats.

S2 9.2A - similar in size to the Catalina. S2 has a reputation of being well made. However, I looked at about 5 of them, and they all had leaking ports. On some of the boats, the leaks were so bad that the bulkheads were rotted. On all the boats I looked at, the leaks resulted in a lot of mold and mildew below. Note that the 9.2A model is a cruiser and is not performance oriented at all. S2 made a 9.1 model that was a racer.

Catalina 30 - you have received plenty of good advice about this one.

Sabre - these are premium boats. A 1987 model should be much more expensive than the others. If the one you are interested in is comparably priced be very careful because there is probably something wrong with it.

Pearson 31 - sorry but I don't know too much about the 31. A friend has a P30 from the late 70's. It's a great sailing boat but small down below.

Of the boats you listed, the Sabre has the best reputation. The Catalina is the most common. You might as well consider similar boats like C&C, O'day 30 / 31, Islander 30, Ericson, Newport, etc.

IMHO, most 30' cruiser / racer sloops are basically the same. Some are better built, some are faster, but unless you have some particular needs or likes, you should look at lots of boats until you find something you really like.

For example, if you like to swim off the boat, or will be keeping the boat on a mooring, the O'day 31 and 302 have swim platforms. That makes it much easier to get on / off the boat. If you want a center cockpit model, there is an S2 9.2C model. Do you want a wheel or tiller, deep draft or shoal draft, are you interested in racing?
Catalina has the biggest user groups, etc.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## mysticsailor (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree with all the comments made so far. We purchased our 1988 Sabre 30 last year after looking at Pearson, Sabre and Catalina as well as a Yankee 30. 
In the end the Sabre won out because of the quality of build, condition of the boat and to the wife, it just felt like home; which is important, because we spend every weekend on it. I also was interested in having a deck stepped mast. With the boats you are looking at, I think that condition of the boat, condition of equipment and sails, is very important. Your boat will demand alot of time and money from you, and replacing and upgrading equipment will be very costly.One broker told us that the boat you end up buying has to bite you in the ankle, and I think there is truth to that. You should really love your boat and always want to turn around and take one more look at her before you leave her. Get a good surveyor above all else! Good Luck! (If you're looking at the Sabre 30 in Essex, Ct. she does look to be in very good condition.)


----------



## fodao (Jul 27, 2000)

Wow, great feedback guys, thank you very much! We will take a look at the boats again this weekend and see if one of them "bite" our ankle. 
You've nailed it MysticSailor, the Sabre is the one in Essex.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

My choice would be either the Sabre or Pearson. 

Some comments on the Pearson 31 since you haven't got many yet. It's a much more modern boat compared to the P30. Roomy and decent construction. Worth a look.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

norsearayder said:


> the sabre may have a huge offset on the prop shaft if that bothers you[i dont know how anybody could make them go astern in a strait line] i have a79 pearson 32 and my jaded opinion they are way better build than any of the others built during that time frame .the 1987 pearson may have to much core material for my taste...i duel with a sabre32 quite a few times and it seems iam always a tad faster


Hey, I always back down the fairway and into my slip. I've even backed from the pumpout three fairways away into my slip. Sabres can back well if you keep your wits and you can even use the prop walk to advantage with experience.

Of the boats you named, I'd favor the Sabre...but then I'm not impartial. Any of the boats should serve for what you've described. Just make sure, whatever boat you choose, that you have it surveyed.

Happy hunting...MGM


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

I have experience with 3 of the boats, the S2 being the odd one out. We chartered a Pearson 31 for a week a few years ago, and liked it very much. The downside was the V-berth was too short for me, and I'm only 5' 10". Literally, my toes were jammed up at the end. Otherwise that boat would have been on our "list". We did put the Pearson 33-2 on our list though because we liked the 31.

The Catalina 30 is a great buy. It's the largest of the 3 (not sure about the S2). There are many around, and parts/sails/etc are all easy to find. You can still get help from Catalina. The quality is not as nice as the Sabre or the Pearson, and I don't think they sail as nicely either, but you can't argue with the bang for the buck. We didn't add this boat to our list. It's not a bad boat, just not what my wife and I wanted.

The Sabre 30 Mk III was on our list. As was the Sabre 32 and the Sabre 34 Mk I. They are all very similar in size and layout (with some variations for the 32). We decided we'd buy the first boat on our list that we could find in great condition (which was most important to us). We ended up with the S34-I. Coincidentally, we bought it in Essex, CT.  The Sabres sail very well, are nicely balanced and look pretty to my eye. The build quality is very good for a production builder, and Sabre still will help you out with some support. Obviously, I'm biased as a Sabre owner.

If it were me, I'd focus on the Sabre or the Pearson (if the V-berth is OK for you). But condition should still always win out over a particular model, in my opinion. A Sabre in poor condition is not as good as a top condition Catalina. 

Hope this helps!
-J


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

norsearayder said:


> the sabre may have a huge offset on the prop shaft if that bothers you[i dont know how anybody could make them go astern in a strait line]


I had the same concern before we bought our Sabre. It has the offset prop with folding 2-blade, so it's a double whammy. In addition, I knew we'd be backing into our slip...and with a difficult approach. And I'm no genius boat-driver.

But for what it's worth, my concerns were unfounded. Just like any boat, after a couple times in reverse, I got the feel of the helm, and I find I can back to port or starboard once I have a little way on.

It just wasn't a big deal.
-J


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

"the sabre may have a huge offset on the prop shaft if that bothers you[i dont know how anybody could make them go astern in a strait line] i have a79 pearson 32" 
Uh,the offset of the prop counteracts the torque of the engine. Sabres easily back up straight with no prop walk. I had one for 20 years and my current C&C also has an offset prop.

I have sailed on, at one time or another, all 4 boats.
S2- 9.2 Edmunds 1978 design- S2s version of a Catalina 30. Better built than the Catalina and sails about the same. Big J means big headsails. Not to be confused with the 9.1 designed by G&S.
Catalina 30- Big interior. Big sail handling requirements. Catalina knows how to make them after the first 1000 or so. Sailing responsiveness is pretty dead compared to the Sabre and Pearson
Pearson 31-2 - Very nice interior. Sails o'k but a bit of wetted surface. Pearson cut some corners like not using solid fiberglass under stanchion bases. One (86) I'm familiar with had delaminated deck and stanchion bases replaced and a lot of bottom work. Nicest of the bunch at the dock, not a stellar sailor in light to medium.

Sabre 30-3. Nice double spreader rig. Narrowest boat of the bunch at the waterline meaning less wetted surface. Interior is smaller than the others but well thought out. Boat sails circles around the others upwind and about the same downwind. Excellent construction and design details. Boat is just solid and very responsive. Sabre 30 is well thought out and all the little things are right. If you get a chance to sail one before you buy you will know what I mean. There is a reason why Sabres have somewhat of a cult following.

In summation, 3 boats here are nice at the dock and great for puttering around the bay, the Sabre is a sailors boat and likes to be sailed hard in conditions that you might encounter in Maine where it was built.

PS- the Pearson 32 is an entirely different boat than the 31-2. IMHO the 32 is a much better sailing boat than the 31-2 but quite a bit smaller in the interior.

Avg Base PHRF Numbers
Catalina 30 Std rig- 186
S2 9.2A- 183
Pearson 31-2 165
S30-3 165


----------



## fodao (Jul 27, 2000)

Great feedback guys, it's been really helpful! Any comments on Jeanneau Attalia 31 '86, Dufour 31 '83 and Pearson 323? From what I've read in the forum the Pearson 323 is a more rugged boat, some people say it is even an offshore boat. Does that mean that it is slower when compared to the Sabre for example?


----------



## OasisII (Dec 25, 2007)

I owned a Catalina 30 for four summers. Now going on my fourth season with the Pearson 323 (#2). 

I don't feel well qualified to comment on the sailing characteristics except to say that I find that the 323 takes less work to sail. It seems to sail by iteslf and seems faster than the C-30. However, my lack of sail trim expertise could be the issue.

Here is what I like about the 323 compared to the C-30.
*Very Robust and feels safer. I often sail (or motor) through the Race in LIS.
If timing isn't right, it can get pretty turbulent. The C-30 used to bob around like a cork and be uncontrollable. i have never had difficulty with the 323.

*Most hardware and fittings are sturdier than C-30
*Cockpit is as large or larger than C-30
*Larger foredeck
*Larger V-Berth with more headroom
*Offset companionway is a huge convenience
*Bridge Deck -besides being a better design for heavy seas, provides more seating options 
*Huge galley cooler
*Nice chart table with seating
*Skeg hung rudder
*Huge anchor locker
*Very stout mast
*Full access to engine (but it is so deep, one needs to be a contortionist to reach some spots

Here is what I miss on the C-30:
Don't have to walkthrough the head to get to V-Berth (although small).
Easier to get down the companionway when dodger is up.
Quarterberth (supposedly a double) is great for storage.
Engine access is easier - although some parts are covered by galley sink.
Dinette table design is better that the pole mounted table on the 323.

The admiral says the C- 30 is no comparison to the P323 and that's what counts.

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Fodao,
Some advice that I've seen here often:

"*There's no best boat, just the best boat for you*". It's not just about sailing performance or we'd all own high-tech race boats or heavy blue water warriors. It's about living with the boat. That could mean anything from the galley layout to the length of the v-berth. Little things make a big difference in how much you enjoy your boat, and different things are important to different people.

It's weird. Some boats will speak to you. When you get on board they feel like home. Spend time just sitting in the boat. It's amazing what you'll start to notice after 15 minutes.

"*Buy a boat for how you'll use it.*" Sailing to Tonga looks great in Latts & Atts. But a boat that's built for that trip is probably a lousy coastal weekender.

"*It's a boat. Things will break. You will fix them*." There are some great boats out there whose builders are no longer around. Friends of mine love their Pearson. That said I love the fact that I can get just about any part from Catalina, or walk into any marine supply and they know my boat. My fridge door won't seal because a previous owner cracked it and did a poor repair. Catalina's making me a new one for around $100. My boat is a 1995.

Also look at access to the engine, electical panel, etc. How hard will it be to maintain this boat. Have previous repairs been done correctly or was the previous owner a hack?

"*Buy a boat you love.*" I know that sounds goofy, but some boats just feel right from the moment you step on board. Is she pretty to your eye? It matters, and everyone has a different idea of what's pretty.

"*Buy a boat you can sell.*" The reason is obvious.

FWIW I love my Catalina 30 but that doesn't mean it's the right boat for you. Have fun with your search!

Jim


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well said Jim... 

I'd add that you really need to find a boat that has a berth you can be comfortable in, especially if you're going to do more than daysail. If you can't sleep comfortably, you'll have a problem.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Agreed, and stay away from those funny looking multi-hull thingys


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Especially when you're brain works slowly, like Jim's...I think it is lead poisoning from his keel. He can't think fast enough to sail a funny, multi-hulled thingy... much less remember what they're called... 



JimMcGee said:


> Agreed, and stay away from those funny looking multi-hull thingys


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Especially when you're brain works slowly, like Jim's...I think it is lead poisoning from his keel. He can't think fast enough to sail a funny, multi-hulled thingy... much less remember *what they're called*...


They are called training wheels.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dammit...thick skulled lead mine sailors can't tell wheels from hulls... must be all the heavy metal... 


slap said:


> They are called training wheels.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone else see the resemblance?   

But we're getting off topic...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You're just jealous cause your boat can't get out of your own way...



JimMcGee said:


> Anyone else see the resemblance?
> 
> But we're getting off topic...


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> You're just jealous cause your boat can't get out of your own way...


Ahh, easy does it Dog I was just kiddin'


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I wasn't....



JimMcGee said:


> Ahh, easy does it Dog I was just kiddin'


j/k..


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree with Jim about getting the boat that's right for you. I looked at what seemed liked 300 boats and ended up back with a Catalina30. It just felt like the right boat for me and as it turned out, it was. I've had mine for four years and the support from Catalina from parts to general questions is among the best in the business. Plus, the owners group is a great resource.


----------



## jason3317 (Dec 20, 2007)

If you like the Sabre, you might also like a Tartan 31.

1990 Tartan Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## Crazy (Mar 24, 2010)

Idk if this will help with fodao's question, but how about the Bristol 30? In comparable condition how does it rate in this comparison?


----------



## mckeown (Mar 11, 2011)

I own a 1983 S2 9.2A. I have owned this boat for 12 years and have been very pleased with its build and systems. It is a joy to sail. As all boats do, it needs TLC. I rebed the chainplates every other year and do the other chores that crop up. I have sailed Pearsons and Catalinas, and am familiar with Sabre. Any of these boats would serve you well. I would be more concerned with the appeal of the layout and the condition of the boat. You will find good examples of all of these boats as well as some that have been sorely neglected. My advice is pay a premium and buy the best example you can afford.

mckeown


----------

